# Van insurance for family surf/day van.



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello

I'm collecting a nice Mercedes Vito Dualiner Van soon which I'll be having as a second car and using for camping, cycling and surfing etc, with four kids my Smax is now a small car .

I'm planning on making it a bit sporty with a set of van load rated alloys side steps and leather interior seat covers. Effectively giving it a similar look to the sport Vito.

But when I'm looking at quotes to insure it they are all focused on it being trade use and adding the alloys on the quote has doubled the price. Which is mad as most vans have alloys now as standard.

They also force me to add a business name (I'm not a business just a dad of 4) and tell them my max daily drive.

Well most days I cycle and this vans for holidays so do I say 200 miles a day, 5 times a year?.

Anyone else here got a surf type van for personal use?, it's replacing a car which was insured for sdp and driving in conjunction with work (I did 200 miles inter office driving last year) I'm a head of Corporate Facilities so it's a desk job the van is just a massive car for me.


See loads of surf vans in Devon and Cornwall that can't all be work vans?.

Also apparently my 9+ years no claims in a car doesn't count?.
Cheers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I found it a nightmare to insure a van as personal use rather than business, then tried Adrian flux and got an awesome quote 

Happy happy


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

I had a nightmare too. No one seemed to understand that I have a van but don't use it for an business reason. I guess they've seen a few people says its personal use and then go be a courier with it. 

I went with the same company I have my car insured with in the end as they were the only people willing to mirror my NCD, I didn't realise you could only claim them on 1 vehicle.

I finally got it insured but still had to put down a company name?! So any mail I get related to the van insurance comes addressed to N/A.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

+1 on Adrian Flux, over £200 less than admiral and a lot less agro with a £100 lower excess and more cover too.

Hoping to get my hands on the van tomorrow and get it all pimped up


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You'll struggle getting a quote online, "Commercial Vehicle" policies are for self employed people etc requiring business use. If it is for SDP use, you will need to insure it under a private car policy.

Best off ringing a decent motor Broker and asking for a private car quote that can cover a van for SDP. 

Flux will be a good shout, they may even be able to mirror some NCB for you.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry, just seen your last post, looks like Flux have sorted you. They should normally be OK with the modifications too, just make them aware of your intentions and notify them as and when you carry out each mod :thumb:


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I use Brentacre (broker) for a modified VW T4


----------

